# Alka Seltzer



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Ever notice it tastes like fizzy water without the fizz?? 
Creepy no?


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

I've read some use it as a humane method of euthanasia of fish. Supposed to be much better than the freezer as there is no pain involved.

For upset tummy, I love Pepto, works quickly and effectively!


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Baking soda works just as good. What are you taking it for. Pat


----------

